# 17 pricing lmk



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking at this with these options 

AUDIO SYSTEM FEATURE BOSE PREMIUM 9-SPEAKER SYSTEM
LEATHER PACKAGE includes (AG6) Front passenger 4-way manual seat adjuster (N34) 5-spoke Leather-wrapped steering wheel and (UVD) Heated steering wheel.
SUNROOF POWER SLIDING
REAR PARK ASSIST
DRIVER CONFIDENCE SUN AND SOUND PACKAGE includes (WPR) Driver Confidence Package [includes (UD7) Rear Park Assist (UKC) Side Blind Zone Alert with Lane Change Alert and (UFG) Rear Cross-Traffic Alert] (ZLA) Technology Package [includes (UQA) Bose premium 9-speaker system (UDD) color Driver Information Center and (UMN) miles/kilometers speedometer instrumentation] and (ZLN) Sunroof Package [includes (CF5) power sunroof (D6I) driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors visors and (C93) interior ambient lighting] and (IO5) Chevrolet MyLink Radio
STEERING WHEEL LEATHER-WRAPPED 3-SPOKE
AUDIO SYSTEM CHEVROLET MYLINK RADIO WITH 8" DIAGONAL COLOR TOUCH-SCREEN AM/FM stereo with seek-and-scan and digital clock includes Bluetooth streaming audio for music and select phones; voice-activated technology for radio and phone; featuring Apple CarPlay capability for compatible phone (late availability Android Auto) and Shop with the ability to browse select and install apps to your vehicle. Apps include Pandora iHeartRadio The Weather Channel and more.
CAJUN RED TINTCOAT
SEAT ADJUSTER FRONT PASSENGER 4-WAY MANUAL
SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT WITH LANE CHANGE ALERT
TRANSMISSION 9-SPEED AUTOMATIC (STD)
SUNROOF PACKAGE (CF5) power sunroof (D6I) driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors visors and (C93) interior ambient lighting
TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE includes (UQA) Bose premium 9-speaker system (UDD) color Driver Information Center and (UMN) miles/kilometers speedometer instrumentation
INSTRUMENTATION ANALOG MILES/KILOMETERS SPEEDOMETER
LIGHTING INTERIOR AMBIENT
JET BLACK/KALAHARI LEATHER-APPOINTED SEAT TRIM
SEATS FRONT BUCKET WITH RECLINING SEATBACKS AND ADJUSTABLE HEAD RESTRAINTS (STD)
VISORS DRIVER AND FRONT PASSENGER ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORS
DRIVER INFORMATION CENTER 4.2-INCH DIAGONAL COLOR DISPLAY
REAR CROSS-TRAFFIC ALERT
LT PREFERRED EQUIPMENT GROUP includes Standard Equipment
ENGINE 1.6L TURBO DIESEL DOHC 4-CYLINDER (STD)
DRIVER CONFIDENCE PACKAGE includes (UD7) Rear Park Assist (UKC) Side Blind Zone Alert with Lane Change Alert and (UFG) Rear Cross-Traffic Alert
STEERING 



It's an auto sedan diesel 


I have the dealer at 24k new 0 miles 

Trying to see if I can get it down to 22k or keep it at 24 with a gmpp and some accessorys


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

best of luck, not sure how much that's off sticker, guessing around 5k. I think 22k should be reasonable, probably closer to 7k or 8k off the sticker. I'm hoping that President's day will bring one more "big" promotion of close to 25% off sticker. Maybe you could wait 2 or so days.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup I am in no rush I think sticker was 31k


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Forgive me, but what part of the country are you looking?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

East coast


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sent your list of "demands" :wink: to my guys...will see what they come back with.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol my only demand is satin steel auto sedan diesel with the red interior. Gm said there 0 out there needs to be special orders


----------

